# IBS-D & UTIs



## JCKCML (Dec 1, 2008)

Newbie here with so many questions I don't know where to start. My main issue at the moment is that with the diarrhea, my entire perineum gets contaminated. It is virtually impossible to clean the area adequately. Consequently, I keep getting urinary tract infections. Dumb question, is there anything I can do to protect my urinary tract from contamination with stool? Thanks and I am so glad I found this site!JC


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi JC welcome to the forums. I'm so sorry you're dealing with both problems.I'm wondering if you've tried Cottonelle wet wipes every time after using the restroom? It (I think) has some ingredients in the moisture that not only help the area clean, but also kill some/most of the germs. And I'm sure you're already doing it, but still throwing in it just in case it could be of use -- when wiping, try to start from the front and then go to the back. Welcome again!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Thats a right important point Cherrie - and one I'm guilty of NOT following - dunno why but its just so much easier to go t'other way and though I don't suffer from IBS-D - I'm definately "looser" during my period and therefore I suffer in the same way from time to time and its miserable.But yeah - I'm sure paying attention to cleaning up properly will probably do wonders for lessening the misery of bladder problems too.Welcome to the site from me too in gloomy, slushy old Manchester.Sue


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah, Sue, I know what you mean! It's pretty counter-intuitive to go from the front to the back, esp. at first... One other way to do it is to wipe separately -- which makes one use more tissue paper, yet it has the same benefit of going from front to back and for me personally this is somehow more intuitive than the typically recommended way... May worth a try


----------



## Sian (Nov 23, 2008)

I know what you mean, and it is one of the things which the doctor keeps telling me - and I do follow rigorously. He also said, ' Keep clean, but not too clean, ' not to use vaginal douches, sprays of bubble bath and only an unperfumed soap to clean down there. If there are wipes that destroy the bacteria such as e-coli, and not the healthy bacteria, then I must definitely try to find them, as the good bacteria often gets cleaned away as well as the bad. Sometimes it is impossible to completely clean yourself if you're out. At one time, when I still did go out, I would put a big wad of cotton wool ( the pleats, not the little ball ) and have to soak that in water in a ladies toilet, wring it out and wipe. Last night I had diarrhea badly and had to jump into the shower.cranberry juice has been shown to prevent recurring UTI's in a test where some women drank it daily as opposed to others - after two years they had not had another infection, because the juice prevents the bacteria sticking, but it has to be drunk morning, noon and evening to keep up the levels. I was also told to drink a lot of water continuously - but I already drink three liters a day, any more and I'll seep liquid! - to flush myself out and stop bacterial growth. This is a real problem, since sometimes we really cannot clean thoroughly. The docs also impressed upon me to make sure the toilet bowl was clean. well, who's isn't? But in some public places maybe not, unless the cleaners make frequent rounds. I am very sorry, as I know _exactly_ what you mean and how agonizing UTI's are.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

See Sian - I WAS drinking cranberry juice and taking cranberry tablets - but it seemed to make it worse and then my dear friend who has MS said you have to drink the totally unsweetened cranberry juice - blah - I'd rather tear my arms off and simmer them lightly with shallots and garlic - its disgusting.What type of Cranberry juice do you drink - where do you get it from and does it help - presumably yes??????Cos I do suffer so much with "bladder" issues and I know I drink too much coffee and grab horrible biccies at work - and I know its hopeless - so if you could steer us in the right direction - that would be warmly appreciated.Sorry - whoever's thread this was - back to you???Sue


----------



## JCKCML (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for all your responses. Unfortunately, it isn't my wiping technique that is the problem! The consistency of my stools is such that it just splats all over. (sorry to be so graphic). there is literally no way i can clean up without contaminating everything. I recently started drinking cranberry juice. It's pure cranberry juice...no sugar and no other juices. tastes awful, really really awful but i am desparate to try and prevent any more urinary infections. it's also super expensive...$10 for a 32 oz bottle. i buy it at a health food store. although i've had GI problems for over a year now, i was just recently diagnosed with IBS. I fluctuate between diarrhea and constipation, but I definitely have more days with diarrhea. i need to read up on dietary changes. i will look for the wipes mentioned in one of the replies. thanks for the tip.again, thanks. i am so discouraged by all of this and having this site to go to for info and support is fantastic. jc


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi there again - I'm so sorry you are having such a tough time - but interesting re the cranberry - do let us know how you go on. My UTI's haven't been too bad recently - as I say, its mostly just before my period starts each month (and I'm 46 and still as regular as clockwork - my mum hit the menopause at 61 - so I've probably got years' to go yet - sigh) but I would be interested to hear how somebody else gets on with the "proper" cranberry.Good luck - do keep in touch won't you.Sue


----------



## Sian (Nov 23, 2008)

I know what you mean JCKCML! If you can find a dietary change that would help to make the diarrhea less loose, that would be a start. Unfortunately it is different with every-one, especially when it's tied into menstruation. One of my doctors told me diarrhea was very common in menstruating women. The only Cranberry Juice I can get here, even in the health stories is Ocean Spray, but it seems to help - I do drink a carton each day. Here is some info from drug tests on how effective it isCranberry juiceHere is a company ( in the UK only ) which sells high quality drinksThorncroft drinks I have been trying to find the following with no luck, so I may try to contact them. My mother read an article in the Sunday Post about Hibiscus juice being even more effective than cranberry for UTI's - much more powerful. They named one brand called Simply Hibi and said it was available in larger supermarkets, but I have not seen it anywhere. Simply HibiHowever, I want to try it because you need less and it is much more powerful. I add 8 drops of Tea Tree oil to a bath, as apparently that kills the bacteria which causes UTI's.


----------

